# Biggest gator?



## 10point (Jun 5, 2012)

How about we have a friendly bet.... Fl vs Ga ..... Biggest gator?


----------



## donald-f (Jun 5, 2012)

I vote Ga. I will also say that REDNECK1 and BOAR HOG will be the guides. I think I know where it will come from but I will keep that secret.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Sorry guy's but*

Sorry guy's but i got to vote Florida. There state record 
   way bigger than ours. 

    As for the best guide or guides. They got the biggest, and
  are great guys and friends.

  But last year i (frydaddy40 )  helped my 50th client harvest
    there gator. Can anyone Ga. top that. 

   And as for the biggest gator in Ga. the fat lady has not 
  sing yet on that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2012)

Biggest I ever personally saw came out of Florida and was just shy of 15 feet. 

I know where a couple of 14 footers are here in Georgia.


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jun 6, 2012)

The fat lady sang last year and and she will be getting replaced this year. In a couple of more years I should draw my own tag then I will get to hunt for myself. Frydaddy hit my 50th 2 yrs ago and that is not counting alabama trips or carolinas. you know all to well I will send them your way if I am too busy or in another zone at the time . Good luck this year and lets get some good un's


----------



## oldways (Jun 6, 2012)

Biggest gators I've seen can be Ga gators one day and Fla gator the next all they got to do is swim across the lake.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 6, 2012)

*You bet*



REDNECK1 said:


> The fat lady sang last year and and she will be getting replaced this year. In a couple of more years I should draw my own tag then I will get to hunt for myself. Frydaddy hit my 50th 2 yrs ago and that is not counting alabama trips or carolinas. you know all to well I will send them your way if I am too busy or in another zone at the time . Good luck this year and lets get some good un's



  You know it Bro, That put's me at least in the top 5. 
    Good luck ya also and i will send them to you as well.
  I to will be hunting for myself around the same time.
      Had my eye on one for years.

         Keep yo fingers and hands in the boat.   frydaddy40


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Between you, me and Micheal we will all have to get together at benton lee's for a big t-bone steak after this season is done and compare notes so to speak. I suppose you know where that is? Take care and we will see ya on the water somewhere.


----------



## 10point (Jun 6, 2012)

REDNECK1 said:


> Between you, me and Micheal we will all have to get together at benton lee's for a big t-bone steak after this season is done and compare notes so to speak. I suppose you know where that is? Take care and we will see ya on the water somewhere.



  That place has some awesome steaks... And frog legs. Used to eat there when we hunted in glenville.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Heck ya*



REDNECK1 said:


> Between you, me and Micheal we will all have to get together at benton lee's for a big t-bone steak after this season is done and compare notes so to speak. I suppose you know where that is? Take care and we will see ya on the water somewhere.



    That's a date for me, how about you Micheal ?    

      Pick a date.


----------



## Michael (Jun 6, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> That's a date for me, how about you Micheal ?
> 
> Pick a date.



Can't wait, just pick a date


----------



## Michael (Jun 6, 2012)

Perhaps we should go this Sunday so we can teach Troy and Jacob a few things about how we GA Boys catch gators


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jun 6, 2012)

I plan on riding the harley down as long as the weather permits.Be there round 2:30 or 3.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 6, 2012)

*So it's*



REDNECK1 said:


> I plan on riding the harley down as long as the weather permits.Be there round 2:30 or 3.



    So it's this Sunday at 2:30  then ?   Ok  with me. 

    Is my Boy Troy going to be there?


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Will be there no later than 3.


----------



## frog1 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm still in the rookie class with 35, but all but 4 came from zone 5 where 2 chain saws are required just to navigate the river. Adding me a backhoe to the front of the boat for this season.


----------



## Michael (Jun 7, 2012)

I was joking, but since now the goose is on the loose, I'll do my best to make it happen. I've already got a bowfishing trip booked for Sat night, but since Benton Lee's is only a couple hours from home, a late lunch may be just what the Doctor ordered.


----------



## frog1 (Jun 7, 2012)

We got the biggest tree last year. Took 3 hours with 2 saws running to get through this one. It was a dandy.


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Frog next time take you a couple of beavers with you and let them do the work.


----------



## frog1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yea, sounds like an idea. Axe men & swamp people is too much for one night.


----------



## frog1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Heres another view of the tree


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Dang Frog*

Dang frog, you couldn't find a more direct route than
  through that tree.  lol  Next time jump it.   

   Had to do that one time in zone 6.
 Scouted and the tree was not there, can back to hunt and 
   river logged for an hour to get through. Hunted for 
  30 minutes and kill the gator. 

   Small rivers, got to love them.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jun 9, 2012)

REDNECK1 said:


> Between you, me and Micheal we will all have to get together at benton lee's for a big t-bone steak after this season is done and compare notes so to speak. I suppose you know where that is? Take care and we will see ya on the water somewhere.



Big ribeyes float my boat.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 9, 2012)

*You there?*



Boar Hog said:


> Big ribeyes float my boat.



    You coming to eat steak  Boar Hog?


----------



## Boar Hog (Jun 9, 2012)

donald-f said:


> I vote Ga. I will also say that REDNECK1 and BOAR HOG will be the guides. I think I know where it will come from but I will keep that secret.



Thanks for the vote of confidence Don! You know we put in the time to get you the gator you're looking for.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jun 9, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> You coming to eat steak  Boar Hog?



I just might! It's a pretty fer piece from home, but usually worth it to swap lies   with the Ga. gator elite.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Elite*



Boar Hog said:


> I just might! It's a pretty fer piece from home, but usually worth it to swap lies   with the Ga. gator elite.



    Dang----Elite  that's a strong word.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Gator meeting*

Gator guide meeting was a bust.  

   Thanks alot  TROY


----------



## Boar Hog (Jun 10, 2012)

I talked to Redneck at 11am, and he was on his way. Wasn't 3pm the time to be there?


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 10, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> I talked to Redneck at 11am, and he was on his way. Wasn't 3pm the time to be there?



Ruff ride if he took his bike....  sure have had some hard rain with heavy winds.  Hope he has a safe trip.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jun 10, 2012)

groundhawg said:


> Ruff ride if he took his bike....  sure have had some hard rain with heavy winds.  Hope he has a safe trip.



  Don't worry groundhawg, It was raining when he left so I doubt he took the scooter.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 10, 2012)

*No meeting*



Boar Hog said:


> I talked to Redneck at 11am, and he was on his way. Wasn't 3pm the time to be there?



   Redneck can fill you in. Troy shut us down.
             Jealous i guess.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jun 10, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> Redneck can fill you in. Troy shut us down.
> Jealous i guess.



Maybe one day people will line up to see us too, or perhaps that is who everybody was there to see!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Hope not.*



Boar Hog said:


> Maybe one day people will line up to see us too, or perhaps that is who everybody was there to see!



    Hope not, I'm not trying to get famous 

      I just love my job and i a blessed.


----------



## Michael (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry I missed it guys (or now maybe I'm not). I blew out the foot on my kicker motor Saturday night. Have spent the last 2 days trying to get back into business. At least the rain came at a good time.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 12, 2012)

*No problem*



Michael said:


> Sorry I missed it guys (or now maybe I'm not). I blew out the foot on my kicker motor Saturday night. Have spent the last 2 days trying to get back into business. At least the rain came at a good time.



  It's  all right you didn't miss any thing.  Nothing even got
  started.         
  Need to pick a new date and or place and try to meet 
  again.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jun 12, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> It's  all right you didn't miss any thing.  Nothing even got
> started.
> Need to pick a new date and or place and try to meet
> again.



I think you need to see where Troy is that day, and head the other direction! I think next time I'll come .


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Troy is home*



Boar Hog said:


> I think you need to see where Troy is that day, and head the other direction! I think next time I'll come .



 Want have to worry about Troy any more till next year. 

    Now someone pick a spot.  

      Redneck 1 ?  Michael  ?  Frog  ?  Boar Hog ?


----------



## Dep6 (Jul 3, 2012)

I wouldn't mind meeting the GA Gator folks, I am only up to like 40 so I am not in the same class as yall.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Need to*

Need to pick a different spot and  date to meet and talk 
 shop.  Could be the same spot if Troy's not there. lol

     Someone pick another spot.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jul 4, 2012)

Why not make plans for the same weekend as the Buckarama?


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 4, 2012)

*What that date*



Boar Hog said:


> Why not make plans for the same weekend as the Buckarama?




    Whats the date for Perry?


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jul 4, 2012)

The perry show is usually 2weeks after the one in Atlanta this year the show in Atlanta is Aug 3-5. Yes that is the same weekend as the outdoor blast.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 5, 2012)

*outdoor blast*



REDNECK1 said:


> The perry show is usually 2weeks after the one in Atlanta this year the show in Atlanta is Aug 3-5. Yes that is the same weekend as the outdoor blast.



    Where's the outdoor blast?


----------



## JBowers (Jul 6, 2012)

*List of Georgia's Largest Hunter Harvested Gators*

see attached


----------



## joedublin (Jul 6, 2012)

Nic...there's one down in Lake Griffin in Florida that will go over 15 ft.and 6 inches....we saw him from less than 10 ft.away and eyeball measured him from our 15-ft. 3-inch boat.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Jul 6, 2012)

ok i cant say where it is but it is close to macon and their was a pic taken
then a few days later a few guys that manage the property as best they could from the picture measured off where it was and came up with 14-17 feet  
now i know this is a rumor because i wasnt their and did not see the picture however i honestly donot think this fella would tell me a bogus story the property is privatly owned and guarded and not easy to get onto 
so take it for what it is i belived it


----------



## frog1 (Jul 6, 2012)

yeha--I got the 2nd biggest in zone 5. Also our guys got 3 of the top 5 for zone 5. We been in a slump for big ones the last couple years, its time to step it up this year. We may need a cart to roll them out, not enough water to float the boat much less with an extra 600 .lb


----------



## frog1 (Jul 6, 2012)

thomas the redneck said:


> ok i cant say where it is but it is close to macon and their was a pic taken
> then a few days later a few guys that manage the property as best they could from the picture measured off where it was and came up with 14-17 feet
> now i know this is a rumor because i wasnt their and did not see the picture however i honestly donot think this fella would tell me a bogus story the property is privatly owned and guarded and not easy to get onto
> so take it for what it is i belived it



Been trying to get in there for years. Nobody has got me in yet.Maybe one day.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 6, 2012)

10point said:


> How about we have a friendly bet.... Fl vs Ga ..... Biggest gator?



Ya'll may want to consider AL & SC in this too since last year they both had some hunters bagging several close to their state records.


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 6, 2012)

Funny someone mentioned the Macon area.  About 10 years ago, we were riding along the Ocmulgee and rode up on  a monster sunning in the middle of the trail.  He rolled off into the river and looked like a huge log floating along.  My dad walked off the grass where the gator was laying and it was 6 steps.


----------



## Michael (Jul 7, 2012)

JBowers said:


> see attached





Thanks John


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Thanks John*

Great for everyone to see those numbers.  

    That motivates folks to try harder.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 8, 2012)

*I'll say it.*

Very nice Michael.   

 And i'll say it.  If you have killed one bigger than any on the 
  list John posted.  You did it with out a  Ga. gator tag 

               It don't  count  and you are a  POACHER.

                Poacher


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 8, 2012)

Michael thanks for the pictures.  Anybody should be impressed with the size of those alligators.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jul 8, 2012)

And here's granddaddy from last season!


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 9, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> And here's granddaddy from last season!



Whew doggie!!!!!!!  John and I are gonna try and get his brother and his uncle this September.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 10, 2012)

Whoa, that's some macdaddy whopper gators ya'll have been hauling in.


----------



## 10point (Jul 10, 2012)

Those are some Great gators! Our season starts in 1 month! Can't wait...... Y'all better be on your game..


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 10, 2012)

*I agree*



Michael said:


> This one came out of Zone 8 and isn't even close to making the "Top 5" for that Zone.



    There some giants in zone 8 that have not been killed.

   Some that are very easy to get to.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Can't wait*

Found a some big gators last night.  Hope they stay 
  where there at.  Hard to get to them in low water
    conditions. But i made in the mud boat.


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Fry let me know if you need help I am finishing up a boat design of mine at the house that can draft in about 5inches of water I will send you some pics when it is done in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 12, 2012)

*You got my*



REDNECK1 said:


> Fry let me know if you need help I am finishing up a boat design of mine at the house that can draft in about 5inches of water I will send you some pics when it is done in the next couple of weeks.



You got my attention   looking froward to seeing 
 that.  Make it so my mud motor will work on it.


----------



## Michael (Jul 12, 2012)

Who pulled my pics?


----------



## Boar Hog (Jul 12, 2012)

Michael said:


> Who pulled my pics?



I know nothing! Thats my story, and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Michael (Jul 13, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> I know nothing! Thats my story, and I'm sticking to it!



I was wondering why you posted such a poor picture of your gator. Now I know


----------



## Boar Hog (Jul 13, 2012)

Michael said:


> I was wondering why you posted such a poor picture of your gator. Now I know



That's it!


----------



## CaptainCraig (Jul 16, 2012)

I wonder what mine weighed when we caught it?


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 16, 2012)

CaptainCraig said:


> I wonder what mine weighed when we caught it?



I would guess between 215 and 233 pounds.

Really, WOW, what a huge alligator!  You did good with that one.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jul 16, 2012)

CaptainCraig said:


> I wonder what mine weighed when we caught it?



All animals lose weight after death. The blood and stomach contents alone on this beast had some serious poundage!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Yep*



Boar Hog said:


> All animals lose weight after death. The blood and stomach contents alone on this beast had some serious poundage!



     Lost probably 25 to 50 pounds, what you think  Bh


----------



## Boar Hog (Jul 16, 2012)

Sounds about right.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Seen a few*



Boar Hog said:


> Sounds about right.



    I've seen a few gators in my time.  That about what if 
 have figured it would be. Also ask Brooks one time.


----------



## BassHunter25 (Jul 27, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Ya'll may want to consider AL & SC in this too since last year they both had some hunters bagging several close to their state records.



They got a few of them a couple years ago, but there are a few Dinosaurs in Santee Cooper.

Found this one washed up on shore about 8 yrs ago.  I know it had to be every bit of 13 ft.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Mearsue*



BassHunter25 said:


> They got a few of them a couple years ago, but there are a few Dinosaurs in Santee Cooper.
> 
> Found this one washed up on shore about 8 yrs ago.  I know it had to be every bit of 13 ft.



  Measure that head from the center of the eye socket, to 
 where the nostril was on that head.  That will tell you the 
 length of the gator.


----------



## 10point (Aug 14, 2012)

We'll be on the water at 5pm tomorrow.!!!!!! Can't wait! Hopefully we git a biggin'


----------



## Tadpole23 (Aug 14, 2012)

We will be down there huntin too! Ready to get my hands on reptiles!


----------



## 10point (Aug 14, 2012)

Tadpole23 said:


> We will be down there huntin too! Ready to get my hands on reptiles!


Which area? Were hunting volusia county


----------



## Tadpole23 (Aug 15, 2012)

We will be near jacksonville!  I can't remember the name of the county!


----------



## b rad (Aug 16, 2012)

Let's bet on bulldogs vs gators bc they gonna win college football


----------



## b rad (Aug 16, 2012)

It's Duvall county fla where jacksonville is


----------



## b rad (Aug 16, 2012)

I take my American bulldogs gator hunting with me and they sniff em out which tells me Uga beats fla gators in football


----------



## Tadpole23 (Aug 16, 2012)

We are huntin st johns county I think


----------



## florida boy (Aug 16, 2012)

I dont have any pictures yet but the nuisance trapper had one officially measure at 14'4" on lake Talquin earlier this week........


----------



## florida boy (Aug 16, 2012)

got it


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 16, 2012)

The guy in the green shirt is standing in a really bad spot, I've seen some awful bad things come from there!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Aug 24, 2012)

well it was 14  so we got to  step it up here in ga


----------

